# Pocono Long Course



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

Yesterday was the Long Course at Pocono with PDA (www.imp-auto.com/pda) and Joe Diminno and myself attended. Both of us had a blast and kicked some serious butt! From the few sessions I watched of Joe, probably the only things faster than him were some of the better Z06 drivers (he's in the next group down from instructor) and one supercharged Z06. Oh, there was that Ferrari too but Joe was pretty damned close behind him! It was a lot of fun to watch a classic keeping up with so many other 'faster' cars. As for me, I really, really wish I hadn't forgotten the post to fasten the video camera to the rollbar! I would've had some great video. In my first session, I came out of the infield (there's a real sharp 30MPH turn onto the main oval) sideways and almost smacked the wall. After that first 'learning' session, I started pushing the car. I was able to run an NSX off the road in the infield trying to keep me off his ass, get past two Mustang Cobras (one 80s I think and one 97), hold off a Ferrari (must be driver!), pass countless C5's, and by the end of the day I finally passed my first Z06!!!

The most memorable part of the day though was to see a Viper ahead of me and to close in on him and really hound him good. There was a Mustang Cobra, a new 911 turbo, a C4, and myself all trying to get past this Viper. Apparently we all missed 3 (huh?) checkered flags (I was LOOKING on the front straight but will admit to not looking on the back portion where they were throwing the other checker) so that's why they weren't throwing the pass flag (d'oh!) But it really reminded me of Matt Kempe with his story of closing in on a Viper. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get by him! I would've if we had gone for a 4th checkered flag 

Anyway, the day was a blast and Joe and I had a great time blowing away much 'faster' cars. The amazing part was that it is a really fast high-HP track. It's 3.3 miles and Joe was timing himself and came up with an average speed of 103. We were both hitting well over 120 on the front and back straights. Pretty damned impressive to make up that much time on the infields! These cars are awesome! I can't wait to go to Limerock and Watkins Glen!


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

kieranlavin said:


> *These cars are awesome!*


Oops, I forgot that this isn't an SE-R specific forum! Joe has a 91 Sentra SE-R which is gutted and prepped mostly for ITS racing (he's done one school already) with a POP, exhaust, header, NX brakes, SS lines, AGX/ProKits, Kumho Victoracer V700s, custom rollcage, and Carbotech Panther XP's. I have a 95 200SX with CAI, header, S3 cams, ECU w/ S3 program, exhaust, NX brakes, SS lines, NX master cylinder, AGX/ProKits (I could only imagine if I had a 'real' suspension!), F/R STBs, Autopower rollbar, Kumho Victoracer V700s, Carbotech Panther XP's. After Joe's second session, he swapped in an ECU w/ 110 octane program and dumped 110 into the car. He didn't notice a difference his next session out (and his lap times reflected that) but his next session after that, he dropped about 5 seconds a lap!


----------

